# can rats eat watermellon?



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

we bought some water mellon and i am just wondering if my ratties can eat them.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm purdy sure they can, I have fed water mellon to m rattie before, and they were never hurt.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

of course they can!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ok thanks!!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

My piggies LOVE watermelon. I cut them very small piggy-treat sized bits, because it's a lot of fiber, don't want to upset their bellies. 

I don't think rats' digestive systems are as easily upset tho? Or at least their bellies aren't upset by the same things. I'm sure they'll love it!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

my rats go crazy over watermelon


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to try them with watermelon


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

My girls love it!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ok, this sounds good i will give them some of my water mellon from dinner tonight. lol


----------

